# Just a "heads up"..........



## heaterman (Jul 19, 2013)

For anyone thinking of buying a wood boiler soon, wait a couple weeks before pulling the trigger.
Looks like Garn is set to introduce a new model tailored more toward the average size home.

Guessing this will have pretty wide appeal for a lot of applications but can't say much more right now.


----------



## Floydian (Jul 20, 2013)

Interesting HM. Did they make a smaller model in the past? Something like 750 gallons or am I making this up?

I really like the idea of a Garn that could more easily fit in walkout basement installs. I am guessing this smaller model would require less than the 9' ceiling minimum that the current models need?

No regrets with my system whatsoever-in fact I REALLY love my little Swedish boiler and Dean at Smokeless Heat has been top notch but I will say, If this had been available a couple of years ago I would have given it serious consideration. Since I found The Boiler Room I've always had a thing for Garn.

Noah


----------



## leon (Jul 20, 2013)

heaterman said:


> For anyone thinking of buying a wood boiler soon, wait a couple weeks before pulling the trigger.
> Looks like Garn is set to introduce a new model tailored more toward the average size home.
> 
> Guessing this will have pretty wide appeal for a lot of applications but can't say much more right now.


 

Hello Heaterman, will the
new boiler be one that
can be installed out of doors
or be able to use coal for fuel?


----------



## heaterman (Jul 20, 2013)

No on the coal. Just cordwood. All I can say to the outdoor part of your question at this point is a qualified ....."in the works." I can say that the new model is designed with an enclosure suitable for outdoor use clearly in the picture.
It is compact enough to enclose on a DIY basis very easily as it sits.
I also know they have received approvals from UL and CSA at this point. I can also say that while it is technically termed a semi open system, the manhole access lid is bolted down from what I understand.


----------



## heaterman (Jul 20, 2013)

Floydian said:


> Interesting HM. Did they make a smaller model in the past? Something like 750 gallons or am I making this up?
> 
> I really like the idea of a Garn that could more easily fit in walkout basement installs. I am guessing this smaller model would require less than the 9' ceiling minimum that the current models need?
> 
> ...


 
I think there were a very limited number of smaller units produced at some point in the company's history but can't say for sure. This one is going to be batch burn as all Garns are and have right around 1,000 gallons of storage built in.

An average house is roughly 60,000btu at design so it will provide an "idle" time of 8-10 hours depending on actual conditions. At normal winter temps (15-25*) for the upper Midwest I think you could see 12 between firings. Once you get down below 0* it will be closer to the 8 time frame. Design of the heating system will of course also play a big part in the firing cycle.


----------



## curtis (Jul 21, 2013)

Don't tell me I should have waited for this new one before I bought mine. It seems like stuff like that always happens to me, I buy something and then right after the "bigger and better" comes out. Will be interesting to see what it is.


----------



## arbutus (Jul 21, 2013)

Any idea on retail pricing?


----------



## BoilerMan (Jul 21, 2013)

HM, do you know why GARN has never wanted to go with a pressurized design?  

I'd think a really good selling point would the ability to fit through a standard 3'-0" x 6'-8" door, or at least the 6'-8" part.  The design of the GARN is so simple and well thought out, it's nice to think that Martin will be gaining a huge portion of the market which was previously "too small" or a space.

TS


----------



## leon (Jul 22, 2013)

I dont suppose that they would consider buying a licence from HS Tarm to build
the HS Tarm wood and coal boilers and sell them as a second type of boiler????


----------



## heaterman (Jul 22, 2013)

More details Monday. Pricing is going to be the same or less than some of the OWB's that are supposedly gasification type burners.


----------



## mustash29 (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## DanW (Jul 22, 2013)

I found a picture and a name for the new model. It also states 1000 gallons as Heaterman already said. Patiently waiting for more details...


----------



## heaterman (Jul 22, 2013)

Well here's the official company release.  To cut right to the question of the day, it's $10,995.00


----------



## heaterman (Jul 22, 2013)

BoilerMan said:


> HM, do you know why GARN has never wanted to go with a pressurized design?
> 
> I'd think a really good selling point would the ability to fit through a standard 3'-0" x 6'-8" door, or at least the 6'-8" part. The design of the GARN is so simple and well thought out, it's nice to think that Martin will be gaining a huge portion of the market which was previously "too small" or a space.
> 
> TS


 

Mainly codes and issues with safety of pressurized vessels containing that much fluid.  The unit is smaller but by no means could you describe it as "small" compared to other wood heaters.


----------



## mustash29 (Jul 22, 2013)

Hmmm.....

Froling 20/30 + storage
Varm ??? + storage
Empyre Elite 100, contains 60 gal storage, cycles on & off.
and now the Garn Jr.


----------



## TCaldwell (Jul 22, 2013)

how about some real pics with the door open, or a video with the glass door during a burn. Tell us about the spiral src, is this responsible for the increased effiency, and will there be spiral inserts available for older style units?


----------



## avc8130 (Jul 22, 2013)

It still doesn't fit through a door...still not going to work for the vast majority of basement retrofits.


----------



## mustash29 (Jul 22, 2013)

It would fit nicely on a 12 x 16 slab with a nice shed around it.


----------



## Frozen Canuck (Jul 23, 2013)

That one fits through most double door arrangements. Most folks want double or garden doors & walkout basements. Pop out the doors & jamb & roll in the boiler. 15 - 30 min with the door & you should be rolling in the boiler.

I can see this solving alot of issues for some folks who want/insist on an in the house install. Good for Garn for taking the time to work it out. Sized about right for most house loads on a twice a day firing in cold climates, once a day in warmer zones & shoulder season.


----------



## heaterman (Jul 23, 2013)

leon said:


> I dont suppose that they would consider buying a licence from HS Tarm to build
> the HS Tarm wood and coal boilers and sell them as a second type of boiler????


 

The boys at Garn are firmly committed to 2 things. Batch burning and integral storage.

They believe that those two things do more to reduce emissions and increase efficiency than anything else. And they have some pretty strong data to back that up.
I doubt you will ever see anything but this type of unit from the boys in St Anthony MN.


----------



## heaterman (Jul 23, 2013)

TCaldwell said:


> how about some real pics with the door open, or a video with the glass door during a burn. Tell us about the spiral src, is this responsible for the increased effiency, and will there be spiral inserts available for older style units?


 
Sorry Tom, I have no pictures. Maybe the factory guys will bless us with some of that. It is the same door as the 1500 and 2000 and I know they have a glass door rigged up for those models.......

I don't know what you are referring to about the spiral src. (Claiming ignorance has always worked for me)   
If you're talking about the diffuser now found in the flue of the 1500/2000.....I don't know for sure but I would bet something like that is incorporated in the Jr. That part is available to retrofit the 1500/2000 series units that were made previous to putting it into production. It's Part Number P-0062 and it's only $44 from the company's on line parts store.


----------



## maple1 (Jul 23, 2013)

I don't know of any basement that I have been in around here that that would fit into. My entry is 4' wide, and it's likely one of the widest. Separate boiler & storage however can be put into almost any space there is an existing furnace - all kinds of modularity & configuration choices there.

That said I am sure there are some that it would fit into - just that it wouldn't be very many. An outbuilding is another story - lots of potential there.

All around - more choices is better for everyone, I think.


----------



## jebatty (Jul 23, 2013)

The Garn "big boy" WHS 3200 is simple to operate and has worked well in my experience, and I am sure the "little one" also will be simple to operate and work well. From the spec sheet, disappointed though, but maybe more info will be coming. First, Garn is back to the ambiguous "burn rate" spec. What is "burn rate"? Btuh output is understandable, but who cares how fast the wood burns? The relevant spec is btuh output. Second, 80% efficiency is interesting, but what is it based on?

Some assumptions for discussion purposes: 20% MC wood (Garn's number), 400F stack temperature (this is reality for the WHS3200). Then 6050 btu/lb of wood is heat energy available. If burn rate = 225,000 btuh, does this mean then that 37.2 lbs of wood are burned per hour (6050 x 37.2 = 225,000)? If efficiency is 80%, does this then mean that maximum output is 225,000 x 80% = 180,000 btuh? Or on a batch burn basis then average output would be around 135,000 btuh (75% of maximum is an approximation)?

Neither I nor any of us need to speculate on these items. I just bring them up because it's not possible to understand the specs without more info from Garn.

Most of us would agree that batch burn with storage = efficiency. It's what I do with my Tarm and 1000 gallons of external pressurized storage. Pressurized vs unpressurized, integral storage or external, both have +/-; user preference here as well as consideration of space available.


----------



## mikefrommaine (Jul 23, 2013)

maple1 said:


> I don't know of any basement that I have been in around here that that would fit into. My entry is 4' wide, and it's likely one of the widest. Separate boiler & storage however can be put into almost any space there is an existing furnace - all kinds of modularity & configuration choices there.


 

It would have fit into my daylight basement through the double doors... Would have been a tough choice for me as it would have been tough to find a space for the garn without it taking up a huge chunk of the floor space. A gasser with propane tanks (at the opposite end of the basement)  fits into my space quite well. Final cost between the two would probably have been very close since I could have avoided the cost of a new 30' chimney (assuming the new garn can sidewall vent)

How much does this thing weigh? -- I was at the limit of my DIY capacity with the tanks and boiler.


----------



## heaterman (Jul 24, 2013)

A little more up to date info.
Looks to me like this will be a nice "fit" for an average home and priced to where a standard gasifier + storage is going to be at least equal if not more $$.$$  than the Garn1000.


----------



## mustash29 (Jul 24, 2013)

_

Shipping quote to SE CT please.  2670 miles round trip is a lot of time, diesel and tolls pulling a dual axel trailer, LOL.


----------



## heaterman (Jul 24, 2013)

mustash29 said:


> _
> 
> Shipping quote to SE CT please. 2670 miles round trip is a lot of time, diesel and tolls pulling a dual axel trailer, LOL.


 

All I can tell you is that it will probably ship for half of what the 1500/2000 require for transport. The 1000 will load sideways on a semi trailer so they can haul 8 instead of 4. Weight is about 2200 pounds instead of 3500 also.


----------



## arbutus (Jul 24, 2013)

2200 lbs in a package that size fits easily on a large homeowner size utility or dump trailer too.


----------



## TCaldwell (Jul 27, 2013)

i gues i read more into the secondary cylindrical chamber than was there, wonder if the increased turbulance would be beneficial?


----------

